# Getting Ketotifen Oral in the US



## dECIBEL7 (Sep 11, 2012)

Does anyone know of a legal way to get Ketotifen Oral in the US? If you haven't read the research, it may be worth looking into. I don't have the link, but just google "Ketotifen for IBS"

I'm personally interested because histamine blockers and serotonin antagonists have been helpful for me until I build a tolerance. Ketotifin is an antihistamine and a mast cell stabilizer. Mast cells produce histamine and serotonin--but they aren't the largest producer of serotonin in our bodies.

I may ask my doc about Gastrocrom, but the research isn't there, so I don't know if it will produce the results people are seeing from Ketotifen.


----------



## dECIBEL7 (Sep 11, 2012)

One thought: I get my scripts filled at Costco. I'll have to see if my doc can write a script to a Costco in Canada. Something tells me no... Not to mention what insurance will say.


----------



## dECIBEL7 (Sep 11, 2012)

I found my own answer.

A lot of compounding pharmacies are able to produce Ketotifen in oral form. If you're thinking about trying it, I'd email/call the pharmacy too and see if they can refer you to a physician who will consider prescribing Ketotifen. The pharmacy I contacted was able to help me out.

You can find a compounding pharmacy near you at:

http://www.ecompoundingpharmacy.com/

Insurance will probably be an issue, and I hear that some of the docs that use compounding pharmacies will try getting you to do a lot of unnecessary tests. Try to stick to your plan.


----------

